# Is Missy my whippet on the chubby side



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

HI everyone I've been told Missy my 13 week will be 14 weeks old tommorrow is on the chubby side. What do you all think?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

She is still very young. I dont know much about the breed, but I wouldnt worry. She looks good and has alot of growing to do!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not that familiar with Whippets but I know they are lean breed. Missy looks pretty lean to me and will have weight and growth spurts I'm sure for awhile.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I think she is beautiful and looks great for being a baby. This is a lean breed, but as others have said, she has lots of maturing and changing to do. A Whippet should always have a strong defination of line, with no stomach hanging. Lots of running normal play and she will naturally stay slim. Love these dogs! She is such a doll.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know terribly much about the breed, but I think her shape is just fine. You might want to PM Flying Quizzini who has a whippet, I think. I should say that there is a difference between lines and as well as how show dogs are kept and how pet dogs are kept. Obviously you do not want your dog to become overweight. But some of the conformation whippets might have a more defined tuck than your average pet. Your dog should have a tuck and a waist. 

I'm just throwing this in here because I saw one of these and was MESMERIZED, but (allowing that this is probably a Whippet mix)... long haired whippets. Lovely<:


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Above those are borzoies or however you spell it, as said above your whippet is a baby I would reevaluate around 6 months when the baby is maturing and should be developing muscle. Also are yoy working or showing? Working whippets will be liner and I would absolutely expect to see ribs when conditioned but pref no hip or spin


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Aireal said:


> Above those are borzoies or however you spell it, as said above your whippet is a baby


Nope. They came from a website where I got to see how small they are. They are standard whippet size. Much smaller than borzois (100 lb + dogs).

The website I pulled those pics off said that there is a longhaired gene in the breed? 

But I'd wager they are crossed with Salukis or something with long hair. 

The whippets I've seen in conformation shows look a lot like this (see pic):


But if you check out the pics on the website where that pic came from, not all whippets are kept with that defined a shape.​


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Megora said:


> Nope. They came from a website where I got to see how small they are. They are standard whippet size. Much smaller than borzois (100 lb + dogs).
> 
> The website I pulled those pics off said that there is a longhaired gene in the breed?
> 
> ...


Ah I didn't see were they were small, ya show whippets are thicker. That's a good looking dog there


----------

